
Ask HN: Is there any company like TripleByte in India? - r_singh
I&#x27;m aware of the tech recruitment platform Beyond, but was wondering if there&#x27;s any startup in India using a test, interview and matching approach similar to TripleByte.
======
r_singh
OP here, so I know there's also companies like Hacker Earth, that allow
recruiting companies to host coding competitions that lead to interviews with
the company, however, they leave the marketing aspect of getting candidates to
participate in the competition largely to the company itself, which is a big
problem in its own.

So do we have a company that handles the headache of recruiting engineers like
Triplebyte does?

